# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  IGF-1 LR3 and NCAA baseball

## Hazard

Hey bros....

So i have this friend whos playin college ball..... can't take testosterone or anything like that because of the random drug tests..... but what about IGF-1 LR3? Can they test for that... or would they?

thanks!
~Haz~

----------


## TheChosenOne

Im almost 99.9% sure there is no IGF test. Check around to be 100% sure but I havent come across anything that says otherwise

----------


## nsa

Why can't he use test??? They only test the starters of teams in championship games or tournaments. He could easily use testosterone propionate during the off season or early during the season, test prop is out of your system in 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## Juice1913

I play college ball....know many guys, including myself who have taken deca , eq, test and and test c. The biggest difference is the division levels. I know at the Division I and II levels they test often and at very random times. Division III they only test (from what I know of) during the post season for those who make it.

----------


## nsa

If you've used deca then you've tested positive, if they test you as often as you say. Deca has a detection time of up to 18 months, so if you did a low dosed deca cycle your still going to be detectable up to about a year.

----------


## big swoll

the NCAA does not have a drug testing policy in the off season for baseball.....the only two sports that can be tested year round are football and track....as someone stated above, they do only test in post season....they dont test at regionals really, basically just super regionals....we hosted a regional last year and none of the teams got tested....however, they can test anyone on your team.....there is no rule that says they can only test the starters....on the other hand though, your school can test you year round....i know that i took alot of random drug tests for my school, but they were all for street drugs only, so i didn't have to worry about juicing in the off season....the best thing to do is tell your buddy to get in tight with a trainer and ask him about the drug testing program that his school has....oh by the way i was a division I athlete, and now i am a professional who is back student coaching this fall....so i basically know the rules in and out....i made a post about a year ago about the "official drug testing policy"....that would be a good thread to check out

----------


## BBaller15

Bros,

Not sure about your school, but i go to a D1 school, but not a huge power conference one. I know my school only tests for street drugs, since it costs so much to test for the juice. I recommend getting to be good friends with your trainer, or the one who administers the tests, b/c they can help you out immensley. I haven't been tested yet!

----------


## rawhide

I checked the ncaa banned substance list and it does not list oral turanibol...which would take about 6 weeks to be undetectable...now if your test levels to estro levels were higher than 6:1...then I don't know what would happen even if they didn't test for that metabolite...maybe you could pop a birth control pill before the test to even out the levels....or do test suspension...1 shot right after practice every day with a little gh per week...just a thought!

----------


## Baller9

For the record, your school can test you anytime for juice...if they have suspicion. Many don't because A they don't want to bust their players and B it's too damn expensive. NCAA may select a few players randomly at post-season events, but even that is rare. I played 5 years, playing in the post-season every year for a top school and never once got tested for anything other than street drugs...and never once by the NCAA. Not to say people don't get busted, because they do, but that is usually when it gets so obvious that people are calling for them to get tested.

----------


## gobig99

tbol is on the list...jsut not listed as tbol...its the chemical name
search for it
and i dont think its detecable for 6 weeks...i have heard of people coming clean in a week or so

----------


## laxer50

Back to the original question, are there any test if I run a 20 day igf-lr2 cycle that will show it coming up positive? for the NCAA and does the NCAA test in fall ball for a D2 school??

----------


## DrHealth

You can use the bio identical testosterone . There looking for your epi test levels. as long as you're below 6 you're good to go. Igf & Gh go hand in hand.

----------

